# Poll about DIY Backgrounds



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

*What Do You Think About The DIY Backgrounds The Posters Here Are Producing?*​
The Wall look Is Just Fine312.00%It's Not Fine But I'm Not Sure How To Do Any Better00.00%I Can Do Better I Just Haven't Done It Yet624.00%I Can Do Better But I Think It Would Cost Lots Of Time and or Money28.00%The DIY Know It Alls On This Board Need To Lead The Way : )520.00%Other936.00%


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Here is a link to all the rock wall you could ever ask for.

http://images.google.com/images?nds...all&q=+"stone+wall"+"stone+wall"&start=0&sa=N


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

They don't all look like a "stone wall". Seriously, what is the intent of this post.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't know which way this is leading either.

I voted "other". I appreciate other do it yourselfers sharing what they have created. The tips and techniques they provide can only enhance the experiance for others who are willing to try thier hand at diy backgrounds.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Well with all the great DIY ideas around here improving all the time I thought it would only be natural to get some new ideas for the backgrounds being made. There is a new thread about using Sika Top for a coating rather than cement.

Something that doesnt need to be cured more than a few hours is a big plus but this post is about the aesthetics or the look of these backgrouns. I just wanted to see what people think. 8)


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

The DIY rock backgrounds were a total inspiration for me. The only thing that slightly bothers me is that every DIY background (at least the fake rock cement approach) covers the back of the tank from edge to edge. It doesn't look natural.

I tried to create something more subtle, with mixed results. If I had to do it over again, I'd create a background, but make sure there are still open spaces. Something that preserves the look of photos I've seen from the lake. I've never seen an uninterrupted vertical wall of rocks in the lake.

This is totally subjective and just my personal take, and some of those backgrounds look fantastic, especially with the right lighting to create shadows and a perception of depth.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

gherlevi,

Nice algae! What bulbs/hours a day do you use? Do you have a silica based sand like pool filter sand?

Never mind I saw it on your tank profile. Are you running two different T5s, like one 10,000K and one ?, or are they the same bulb? And is it NO, HO , OR VHO?


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

hey, thanks for the kind words.

The fixtures I'm using are the Coralife T5 twin bulb fixtures. Coralife sells four bulb types for them: daylight, actinic, colormax, and plant.

I like the daylight and colormax combo for tanks that have a lot of orange and yellow fish. Ironically, on my 30 gallon, I just added a group of paracyprichromis, so I toned down the lighting by adding a single Hagen Aquaglo.

I was messing around with different bulbs in the past, and this is my basic approach now. Combos of two bulbs work best, but if I had to go with a single bulb, I choose an Aquaglo.

On my 125, I've got two 36 in. fixture spanning the tank with two Coralife daylight/actinic, and then one 36in. fixture positioned offcenter with a daylight and colormax. Makes it look like daylight is breaking through a section and leaves the sides a little dimmer.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I voted "other". I am in the middle of creating my own background. I really dont like the "wall" effect on most backgrounds . But even the worst DIY BG looks better than a store bought "paper" one. I finally got my dream tank over a year ago. The DIY's in this forum inspired me so much that at this very moment I am going to work on mine. Most of the BG is done and you can see it on "My way to hide overflow towers" please comment and tell me if it looks natural.


----------

